# Lukas the Trickster



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Ive been looking at the SW advance orders and I have to ask who the hell is this guy and what does he do? I know someone out there knows :grin:


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

He's very, very, very crazy. I hear his rules are awesome but supposedly the model looks like poo. However he does have a special rule that can make him very useful, and essentially a kamakazi unit. I think it's called the last laugh, correct me if I'm wrong.

Basically, if you kill him, there is a chance that all units in base contact, (note I said all units), will be removed from the game. So assaulting an Avatar or something with the Trickster and his unit could make an Eldar player QQ. It may be risky to throw the points away like that, but if you can topple down a serious threat to your army I think he is well worth it.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I like the model, the one on the GW site (haven't seen the actual model, just their pictures) looks awesome!

And woah, that sounds funky.
Someone with the Puppies codex give us the gist of it


----------



## Pako (May 28, 2009)

Something to the extent of him replacing his second heart with a stasis bomb (was reading it the other night at the FLGS). When he dies, on a role of 4+ (i think) the bomb blows and everything in base contact with him gets trapped in a stasis field (i.e. removed).


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Pako said:


> Something to the extent of him replacing his second heart with a stasis bomb (was reading it the other night at the FLGS). When he dies, on a role of 4+ (i think) the bomb blows and everything in base contact with him gets trapped in a stasis field (i.e. removed).


:O
That's TOUGH!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

he's a bloodclaw upgrade character with nice stats and a couple neat tricks, but costs as much as ten models and is probably not worth it.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

We should have a section of the forum called 'Ask Galahad'. It would save a lot of time....


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

I second the motion for 'Ask Galahad' section being added to the site, if not atleast for 40k.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

We do, it's called "Rules Discussion"


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Rules discussion seems to be "Question time with Galahad and Deathklokk", it is good having guys who know the rules very well I must say.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Not trying to be an ass but generally rules and technical quesions go like this. 
1.Question asked. 
2.Vague or incorrect answers given by all and sundry. (Sometimes including myself)
3. Correct answers given by the usual suspects.
4 Thanks given by op. 

Maybe not 'Ask galahad'.....
'Ask Galahad and his Knowelegable Associates'?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> Not trying to be an ass but generally rules and technical quesions go like this.
> 1.Question asked.
> 2.Vague or incorrect answers given by all and sundry. (Sometimes including myself)
> 3. Correct answers given by the usual suspects.
> ...


Like me :so_happy:
Realistically, due to my time zone, I'm a bit late for most of the questions, but from time to time I get in first


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

shaantitus said:


> Not trying to be an ass but generally rules and technical quesions go like this.
> 1.Question asked.
> 2.Vague or incorrect answers given by all and sundry. (Sometimes including myself)
> 3. Correct answers given by the usual suspects.
> ...



Fair point. And nothing makes me happier.
There've always been a few other greats lurking around the rules section, and in recent months some of them have really stepped up and started beating me to the punch more often than not.

Which is fine by me, I see it as a good sign for the community.

Wint, are you the jumping in as the 'sundry' or the 'usual suspects'?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Galahad said:


> Wint, are you the jumping in as the 'sundry' or the 'usual suspects'?


I meant Knowledgeable Associates >_>


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Question Asked (x)
Vague or incorrect answers given by all and sundry. (x)
Correct answers given by the usual suspects. (x)

Thanks again to all those (and Galahad ) for answering. 

Thanks given by op. (x)

I like that Stasis Bomb thing. Take a squad of 5 Blood Claws with this guy and beat on my friends 10 man GK Termie Squads. He will run in terror. I may lose the battle but your guys lost the war type of deal. Nice. What sucks is the point cost, ouch.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> I like that Stasis Bomb thing. Take a squad of 5 Blood Claws with this guy and beat on my friends 10 man GK Termie Squads. He will run in terror. I may lose the battle but your guys lost the war type of deal. Nice. What sucks is the point cost, ouch.


Yeah, he's the ultimate "Fuck you." character


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

not if he gets shot up before getting into combat. then he's just a massive waste of points


ETA: just had a look at the model and IMO he looks like mick hucknell in power armour :biggrin:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

jams said:


> not if he gets shot up before getting into combat. then he's just a massive waste of points
> 
> 
> ETA: just had a look at the model and IMO he looks like mick hucknell in power armour :biggrin:


True, but isn't he great in melee?

I love the model too, so cool.

What's the difference between a Lightning and Wolf claw btw?


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Hold on...


----------



## Pako (May 28, 2009)

LC and Wolf Claw are the same in terms of basic function and needing two in order to get an extra attack. However, Wolf Claws allow you to choose to re-roll to wound OR re-roll to hit. Downside is you have to declare which you are choosing to do before you assault.


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Talos said:


> Lukas the Trickster (+140pts) - Blood Claw upgrade. Has Ld8 and causes his Squad to be capped at that. Has the Doppleganger Cape that forces the enemy to re-roll successful to-hit rolls. Had his secondary heart ripped out by a Dark Eldar, and replaced it with a stasis bomb. His Special Rule is called "the last laugh", where on his death he and the model that killed him are removed then both players roll a D6. If the SW player rolls equal to or higher than their opponent, all models within Base to Base contact with Lukas (friend or foe) are removed. He is supposedly over 300 years old and although “the equivalent of a captain, his unruly manners cannot be accepted among the battle brothers”. He also apparently stole one of the Chapter's Thunderhawks and crashed it.


This is what I got when I posted the same question a while back 
I'm not sure of the quality of this info though, but I like Talos enough to trust it.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Pako said:


> LC and Wolf Claw are the same in terms of basic function and needing two in order to get an extra attack. However, Wolf Claws allow you to choose to re-roll to wound OR re-roll to hit. Downside is you have to declare which you are choosing to do before you assault.


Huh, that's cool as.
I take it it would be on a per-model basis, so if you had 2 guys with it, one could re-roll wound and one re-roll hit.

Posting a thread with my calculations...

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=47269

There, god I'm such a nerd.


----------



## Pako (May 28, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Huh, that's cool as.
> I take it it would be on a per-model basis, so if you had 2 guys with it, one could re-roll wound and one re-roll hit.
> 
> Posting a thread with my calculations...
> ...


Go for it. I'm a numbers dork too. Kinda nice when the laws of probability take effect at really large numbers huh?


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Hence why orks are good in CC high number of dice mixed with our game system when hitting and wounding 50% of the time means mega death.


----------

